# [Solucionado] ERROR: postinst

## Fitap

Hice actualizacion del sistema sin problemas, sin embargo salen estos mensajes de error:

```

ERROR: postinst

Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

```

Corri el comando 

```

gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/Faience

```

Y me arroja este error:

```

gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.

```

Last edited by Fitap on Tue Jul 04, 2017 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

¿En que momento y bajo que circunstancias salta el error? ¿Puedes publicar tu dmesg?

----------

## Fitap

```

* Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.50.3-r1:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-java-0.1.0:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-java-0.1.0:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.6:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.6:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package sys-process/cronie-1.5.0-r1:

 * You should restart cronie daemon or else you might experience segfaults

 * or cronie not working reliably anymore.

 * Messages for package x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.15:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.15:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

 * Messages for package dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.12.0:

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Faience

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/Glass

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/revival-blue

 * Failed to update cache with icon /usr/share/icons/victory-icon-theme

```

----------

## natrix

Que arroja "ls /usr/share/icons"?

Corriste "emerge --depclean" luego del update?

Saludos

----------

## Fitap

Hola natrix

En cada update que hago, lo hago desde un script donde tengo emerge --depclean.

Esta es la salida de /usr/share/icons

```

drwxr-xr-x 12 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 abridged/

drwxr-xr-x 14 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 Adwaita/

drwx---r-x  8 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 clarity-icon-theme_0.4.2/

drwxr-xr-x  2 fitap fitap 4096 sep 25  2016 Faenza-Icons/

drwxrwxr-x  7 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 Faience/

drwxr-xr-x  2 fitap fitap 4096 sep 25  2016 Faience.bak/

drwxrwxr-x  6 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 Faience-Claire/

drwxrwxr-x  6 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 Faience-Ocre/

drwxr-xr-x  3 fitap fitap 4096 sep 20  2016 Flat-Glass-Icons_by_Mephist_Helu/

drwxr-xr-x 27 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 Glass/

drwxr-xr-x 12 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 gnome/

drwxr-xr-x 19 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 hicolor/

drwxr-xr-x  9 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 HighContrast/

drwxr-xr-x  5 root     root     4096 sep  3  2016 locolor/

drwxr-xr-x  4 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 Monolit_0.4.1/

drwxr-xr-x 12 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 nimbus/

drwxrwxr-x  4 fitap fitap 4096 ago 15  2016 Oranchelo-icon-theme/

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root     4096 jul  4 01:04 oxygen/

drwxr-xr-x 11 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 revival/

drwxr-xr-x 11 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 revival-blue/

drwxr-xr-x 10 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 ubo-icons-0.1alpha/

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root     4096 ene  7 09:42 ubuntu-mono-dark/

drwxr-xr-x 11 fitap fitap 4096 jul  4 01:04 victory-icon-theme/

```

Como estoy jugando con gcc-6.3.0 que esta en beta, recompile todo el system + world + kernel, y por supuesto solucionado.

Saludos.

----------

